# SQ Tuning songs



## Smokedout08impala (Nov 11, 2009)

Id like a list of good songs to use to tune my car too? I will be doing a full install on my vehicle this weekend and I would like a list of nice songs to use to set it up


----------



## Mtgrooves (Dec 14, 2009)

I use all of the Focal disks 1-7 they have them on here for down load but disk 7 is hard to find


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Recommendations will be of no benefit unless you are familiar with the performer, the recording, instruments, etc. You can't tune based on a recorded performance if you don't know what you are supposed to be hearing. Use the best recordings you have and are most familiar with, and preferably by performers you have heard live. You can also get yourself a copy of the IASCA test cd and use that. While the recording level is low, and the music is not everyone's cup of tea, it will give you a baseline because you will have notes telling you where particular instruments and voices are supposed to be in the soundstage, and what you should be listening for, etc.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...15-all-6-focal-demo-discs-ready-download.html

Focal disks have high quality recordings. They can make a stock system sound amazing.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Austin said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...15-all-6-focal-demo-discs-ready-download.html
> 
> Focal disks have high quality recordings. They can make a stock system sound amazing.


I didn't say the Focal disks were not high quality recordings. I have those recordings myself. The OP asked for recommendations so he can "tune" his system. One cannot properly "tune" a system with music that one is not familiar with, no matter how good the recording might be.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon has been my reference material for YEARS! If the guitars sound horrible on Brain Damage, it's back to the drawing board! Time and Money are also good tracks to use off of the same CD, even though I like the whole CD from beginning to end.


----------



## zpaguy (Jan 17, 2010)

A few of my favorite tuning albums:

Michael Jackson "Thriller"
AC/DC "Razors Edge"
Collective Soul "Collective Soul"
Cry of Love "Brother"
Dire Straits "Brothers in Arms"
Fleetwood Mac "Greatest Hits"
Great White "Hooked"
GnR "Chinese Democracy"
Paul Simon "Negotiations and Love Songs"
Pink Floyd "The Wall"


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

it really depends on the type of music you listen to and what you want out of it. I would honestly tell you to go and get a store bought quality cd of the type or genre music you listen to and tune it using that. One thing to remember is that system tuning is a presnal preference and what might sound good to me might sound bad to you so tune to your own ear. Unles you are building and SQ system and you're really going after sound stage and imaging then it becomes more of a set rule rather than preference


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Using Focal disc is just for a reference to know what is missing. Still using own favorite songs to tune is the best.
Using Michael Jackson "Thriller" to count the 13 steps is good also. If you can get 5-8th steps on center is good.... Too bad I lost these 4 steps.....


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Recommendations will be of no benefit unless you are familiar with the performer, the recording, instruments, etc. You can't tune based on a recorded performance if you don't know what you are supposed to be hearing. Use the best recordings you have and are most familiar with, and preferably by performers you have heard live. You can also get yourself a copy of the IASCA test cd and use that. While the recording level is low, and the music is not everyone's cup of tea, it will give you a baseline because you will have notes telling you where particular instruments and voices are supposed to be in the soundstage, and what you should be listening for, etc.


well said 

the chesky reference cd also give you things to listen for before every song. another one I would recommend.


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

I like Pick Up the Pieces by the Average White Band.

It is a really dynamic song and works for me to set gain and relative levels. Just my choice-there are many others.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

BigRed said:


> well said
> 
> the chesky reference cd also give you things to listen for before every song. another one I would recommend.


Hey Jim, good call on the Chesky reference cd. The Audison Music Expression cd is another I should have mentioned. It has GREAT music, excellent sound quality, plus liner notes to help with tuning. 

Folks, I will repeat it again: you cannnot simply drop in great music and properly "tune" your system. You MUST know what instruments, voices, sound effects, etc. are part of the recording, where and when they appear in the performance, how a particular particular instrument or voice is supposed to sound, etc. One poster suggests using the Focal disks to know "what's missing." How do you know "what's missing" if you don't know what's actually in the recording? I also disagree with Impact when he says "it really depends on the type of music you listen to and what you want out of it." No. Your objective should be to have your system replicate what is in the recording as accurately and realistically as possible.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Buzzman said:


> Hey Jim, good call on the Chesky reference cd. The Audison Music Expression cd is another I should have mentioned. It has GREAT music, excellent sound quality, plus liner notes to help with tuning.


Does anyone have the "Audison Music Expression CD" for upload? Been trying to find this CD with no luck... 

Kelvin


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

DanMan said:


> I like Pick Up the Pieces by the Average White Band.
> 
> It is a really dynamic song and works for me to set gain and relative levels. Just my choice-there are many others.


 YouTube - Candy Dulfer - Pick Up the Pieces


----------



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the Focal disks!


----------

